# Buyer be ware, Look be fore paying for a part.



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I gotta say I am less than impressed with two of the nearest Simplicity dealers left since the one where I bought mine retired and sold the bussness which only kept the JD franchize.

I had a starter solenoid go out on my 1988 6517 Simplicity. I went to the dealer and told them what I needed and had the serial number with me. 
I got a new starter solenoid, a fuse for the starter inter lock stuff. When I got home I went to install the fuse first as it is under the solenoid then opened the box with the solenoid and found it was made in China which did PMO. Hooked it up and the thing didn't work so decided I had to make the 20 mile one way trip back to the dealer then saw on the recipte no refunds on electrical parts. 
Crap cost Me 34 dollars and it didn't work and the dealer doesn't do refunds on electrical parts.
MORAL OF THE STORY BE WARE OF DEALER PARTS. On electrical parts and they are made in China make them prove the part does indeed work before you leave the store.
Also I did find a new one on the INTERNET, I really got POD when I saw the price. 
http://www.smallenginebusiness.com/mowerzone/prods/MZ-2075.html
Call toll free 1 800 501 8061
Price: $4.53

I had a starter motor go out of my 1988 6517 a while back. It has a MV16 17 hp KOHLER engine. I didn't take the series number with me to the dealer. They in turn said they couldn't help me with out the series number. I asked for an estmante on the cost. I was told a minium of $120.00

I went home and with out the series number found one online here>
http://www.db-starter-alternator.com/Alternators/

Call Toll Free 800-753-2242

Cost me $96.00 includeing shipping. 

Personally I am tired of the poor dealer service in the area. 

 Al


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Al,

unfortunately this seems to be the trend and direction our entire country is headed lately.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sad to see that kind of "service" from the local dealers. I had a problem with the 8 horse Briggs engine on my digger (see my avatar) this past week. I hadn't run it for a several months so I figured it needed the carb cleaned up and maybe a carb kit. Since I was swamped with other stuff I took it off and took it to a local dealer. They said $35 labor plus parts to do the carb. I had called NAPA to get a price on the carb kit and they said $32. So I figure around $70 out the door. But noooo. I got a call the next day saying it needed this laundry list of stuff and $70 in labor. Total over $250! I said no way and that I only wanted the carb rebuilt. They backed off and said Ok. They called the next day and said it was ready to go. 

When I picked it up the governor spring was unhooked (and the spring was gone). And all the fuel lined leaked at the conections. They had wanted to replace all of them and after looking them over I saw small cuts at each end. Obviously they had not expected me to turn them down so they just put the old ones back on. I went to the local Autozone and got new fuel lines and replaced them ($6) and got it running good but it just pi$$ed me off that they did such shoddy work. Oh ya they charged me $104. I asked why the difference and they acted like they had no idea what I was talking about. 

Luckily (for them) the engine runs good and I don't need to go back ever again.

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

okay guys i work behind the counter, and the prices I see are ******* rediculous!:argh: . A 1980s toro ccr snowblower electric starting motor costs around 300 dollars. Huh???????? A motor, come on, they put these prices up so they make you buy a new machine in return. And also the dealer tries to convince you that your machine is not worth fixing. labor etc. well come on $70 dollars an hour, plus 35 dollar deposit to look over a machine and estimate the price. But think for a moment, how does the dealer make most of its profits? work, and parts. The machines we sell are stihl, toro, honda, simplicity/snapper, gravely, toro, lawnboy, agco etc. The machines are top of the line and cost a lot of money. I heard that we make little profit off the machines, the labor and parts is what provides us money for our jobs. You have to consider that the dealer has to order your parts, stock them, and take care of shipping. There is a reason that these things are so expensive. The solenoids are cheap, and it is odd that you paid 35 bucks for something made in China, try stens they make good solenoids and products for very good prices.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I hear this crap from dealer people all the time. 
(1. we have to pay employees. A. so does the company that does those internet sales. Some one has to pick the part and package it for shipment.
(2. We have to pay taxes on our building and invtory. A. That also applies to the company that does the internet sales as well.

Sorry I am doing my parts shopping on the internet first then the phone to the local dealer. Hey got to figure in the cost of fuel ya know.

I also know about that sell a new machine because your needs parts. Parts people even told my BIL that about his 10 year old burton when he needed a new spindle and they don't carry the part nor would they attempt to get it for him.
He just went to an indrustral parts supplier and asked about the spindle and found some thing JD makes that uses that spindle.

 Al


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

or have a machinist make you one like i did with my stx38 john deere


----------

